# IN NEED OF A JOB



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, i am looking for a summer job, thats pays decent, if any of you can hook me up with a job, or maybe know some place that is hiring, that would also be greatly appreciated. i live in diamond bar, cali. i am willing to drive about thirty minutes to work, if the pay is good, not looking for anything like twenty dollars an hour, i would be happy with 10. if this helps any, i am very good at computers(obtained my CCNA1 & CCNA2), and i am 17. i will take any position that is availible for me, i need the money not to fix up my car(i wish) but to pay mortage payments, and some other bills...i am willing to work fulltime and any overtime that is needed(that means nights, weekends, holidays) thanks alot
-Mohammed Khan


----------



## Simon546 (Dec 24, 2021)

I have seen that many people who have management skills always want to get a job in the Management team which provides the best hiring team. So if you have a passion for the job then I would say the HireNest platform is best for finding the best HR management Job according to the talented job seekers.


----------



## richardwhitelite (9 mo ago)

I'm wondering if you found a job?


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

richardwhitelite said:


> I'm wondering if you found a job?
> If a guy at that age wants to find a job, then I think that his parents raised him correctly. Instilled from childhood that it is important to earn money. But it is important to get job satisfaction, you can read about it https://paperap.com/free-papers/job-satisfaction/ here. Without this, you will not want to get up early in the morning for work every day. And there will be no motivation to make money at all.


I think for anyone, if the post is from 2005😆


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

I can't believe this guy would be willing to work for $10 per hour


----------

